

Swift runtime - HeisenbergP

I have been exploring Apple&#x27;s swift documentation, and now i&#x27;m here to ask.<p>Is documentation about Swift&#x27;s runtime available?
Seems not.<p>I have read The Swift Programming Language book. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;book&#x2F;swift-programming-language&#x2F;id881256329?mt=11<p>I have watched WWDC videos. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;videos&#x2F;wwdc&#x2F;2014&#x2F;<p>I have tried searching Swifts compiler source code, or runtime library source code.<p>But I&#x27;ve found out nothing, except few questions that actually about Obj-c<p>I mean, everybody know how obj-c works. isa pointer, cmd, how do we call methods, dynamic binding and other. We know how parameters passed by registers. We can use MachOView to define all methods and classes used in binary. There are many documents about obj-c runtime, open source runtime library. Clang is open source. But what about swift?<p>So, I think, now we only can revers some code via IDA, or MachOView. And trying to understand how does it work. So here we can show and discuss our researches.
======
warmfuzzykitten
Isn't the runtime the same as Objective C's runtime?

~~~
HeisenbergP
It is different, it can only interact with obj-c runtime. But we should be
sure, I mean, we should do some experiments. Every type in swift is struct
with generic, also swift cannot interact with C++ code directly. You can add
additional method s to every type, even Int. So many differences, I think
swift runtime must be different. Also you cannot use runtime functions like
objc_msg_send with pure swifts objects, only with obj-c objects.

